# frilled dragon heating and lighting



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, i'm picking up my first Frilled at the weekend. 
Ive got a 4ft(h)x3ft(w)x2ft(d) viv, my question is what would people recommend for lighting and heating, i know i need uvb and a basking spot.

I was thinking, mvb bulb for uvb and basking spot and a 250w ahs heater for the ambient temp, does this sound ok


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice big heat mat as well as they like it hot lol


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

UV Strip, and High wattage bulb on a stat. No need for AHS nor heat mat. I keep a few frillies, and have some in the shops. 

Heat from the bottom of the viv is not a really good thing. They like to self regulate themselves. There for if you provide a basking spot around two thirds high. They will be happy there as it should be there optimum temperature, if they get a bit cold they can move closer to the bulb (higher), if they get warm they can move further away from the bulb (lower). 

Therefore it is good to have a nice difference in temperature between the top and the bottom.

Depending on your house temp, our frills tank at home has a 150w bulb on a stat, with uv on 10 hours daily. They also get misted and have loads of branches to climb on and loads of greenery.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice. Do you recommend a heat bulb or ceramic also what level of uv. Ive got a 4ft uv what it be ok to run it top to bottom of the viv?


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i would say ceramic they give better heat if you have a normal bulb it will come on at night with the stat and wake up the frill. :bash: they need a 10% uv and would best to put it at top of viv as they realy need to climb! they are from austraila so need hot viv. as with some reps you need a hot side and a cool side but they like heat both sides. i have own a frill as you can see from the pic so this is from my experience. that size viv you have tattooandy sound perfect. will like to see pic when you get it mate. also get ready to be amazed!


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Ceramic can be used, we prefer to use bulbs as they give a better basking spot (both heat and light). 

As stated previously we use a higher wattage bulb on a stat to control the temperatures. If this is a white light, it must be turned off at night. A coloured bulb can be used to achieve the optimum night time temperature. Or you could do what we do as we breed frillies and Australian water dragons and have a 150w red bulb on a day night stat. So it keeps the optimum temperatures both day and night. Gives them a basking spot and keeps them healthy.

This should be the only heating you will need. It has worked for us for many years. .As for the previously mentioned heat mats they should not be used for arboreal lizards. Alot of these type of reptiles do not spend hardly anytime of the floor and a heat mat will be a waste of electricity and will do more harm, than good for your reptile. As i have previously stated the heat gradient needs to be from the top to the bottom. So your optimum temperature should be where they will spend most of their time basking. anything below that should be cooler. Hence they can move down to cool off, or up to warm up. If a heat mat is used as previously mentioned then heat rises, so its going to be fairly warm all throughout the viv. In that size viv if you get your basking temperature right, the rest will follow. As obviously its going to be warmer nearer to the bulb.


Yes 10% or even better the new 12% tubes are ideal for them.


----------

